# Business at home? What to do?



## butterflygirl (Mar 20, 2007)

Hello!

I just wondered, for those of you that started out of your home, how did you go about it?

Currently, myself and a friend of mine, are just shooting friends, family, friends of friends, etc. out of my basement. I use a Canon 300D ( i have plans to get the 30D soon! Yea!) and he has a Canon 5D. We have several muslin backdrops and use umbrella flashes. 

But what I really wondered is how did you go about branching out? How did you let people other than friends and family know of you?

Also, in terms of examples, what did you have done? Did you just have snapshots in an album? 8 X 10's? 

I'd like to get some examples made up to put down where we shoot, but I'm not exactly sure what to do.

Thanks! Can't wait for the replies.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 20, 2007)

Word of mouth is the main way that myself and many photographers get started.  Do a good job for someone and they will usually tell other people...good customer service can go a long way.

I think the next step is probably to have a web site.  If people can look at your work on a web site, rather than you having to meet with them and show then prints...it will make things easier.  The trick is getting people to your web site.

There are countless ways to promote your business...I look forward to seeing some more suggestions.


----------



## dewey (Mar 20, 2007)

Mike's two ideas are the best.  I started very small just maybe a few hours a month.  Word of mouth is the best (plus it's free) and my website and web marketing are the next best thing.  An impressive website will really push people to choose you, whereas a basic HTML blinking text sort of website will really turn some people off of you.

I would recommend getting a proof portfolio to show - it doesn't have to be made of gold or anything - Mpix.com has some nice ones at a reasonable price.  Once you start making money you can get some better example albums.


----------



## dewey (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh and I guess the marketing approach is dictated by what you want to do?  Weddings?  Portraits?  What is the end goal?


----------



## ZyxKor (Mar 20, 2007)

Like Dewey said figure out what you want to specialize in. You may do more than just this but finding a specific type of photography and marketing to it will help you focus your efforts. Don't be afraid to take jobs outside of your area, this can help you identify soft spots in the market.  Once you get going you can diversify your work more. Be aware that it's going to take a while to build up clientele and cash flow. Be realistic. Build a portfolio, build a website and then ask people to comment on it. Ask people that are going to be BRUTALLY honest with you. It's too important to ask family & friends as they may be too nice and let something bad go by. Read sales books. Getting people to notice you is one thing, getting them to buy a service/product from you is a different subject. 

Work hard and THINK about what it is you are doing. That's why a business plan is important, even for a small business. It requires you to think about your business in terms that you might not think about but are vital parts to a business. The SBA has a great website for small businesses:
http://www.sba.gov/smallbusinessplanner/index.html

Good luck.:thumbup:


----------



## Jim Gratiot (Mar 20, 2007)

> But what I really wondered is how did you go about branching out? How did you let people other than friends and family know of you?


Read several good marketing books (and newsletters... ha, ha, see below)... when you're starting out, those are JUST as important as photography books.  As for branching out... tell EVERYBODY that you're a photographer.  Ask for referrals from family, friends... or from anybody you can.

And ZyxKor's right... figure out what your speciality is before you start marketing yourself.  This will save you time, stress, and quite a bit of money.

Look at tons of websites of successful photographers... this will give you (regarding pricing and services) a quick lesson on what is working and what isn't.

Work hard to build a strong portfolio... your pictures are a large part of what makes people hire you.

Make a commitment... and you will succeed.  Good luck.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Mar 20, 2007)

You should print up some business cards and just start handing them out to people so they know what business your in and that will be a nice way to start getting your name out there.


----------



## Kristen6877 (Mar 21, 2007)

Aloha, 
  I too am starting out, without a lot of money.  I've been doing Real Estate Photography (since I work PT in a Real Estate Office) but about 6 months ago started branching out.  I had business cards made and created my own flyers in Microsoft Publisher.  I've been handing them out a lot.  I put my flyers in the laundry room of my building - different places that I hang out - and in the mail slots at work.  I also picked a certain area in Honolulu and sent my flyers to the address on particular streets (couldn't afford to do all of the streets I wanted - but it was a start.)  I also created my website for free from Microsoft.com, and it gave me my own personalized email address and image storage.  Then once my website was up and running I started looking for online photography directories and created online photography profiles in many different forums.  I also created an account with craigslist.org and I post my ads every few days.  I mostly get my work from Craigslist.  I also started adding my business information to search pages like Yahoo & Google, and to online yellowpages like www.superpages.com , www.yellowpages.com and www.411.com.  The great thing about my Windows Live (Microsoft) website is that it tells me statistics of where my visitors come from.  That way I can pick where to do the most marketing.  I hope this helps! 

Mahalo, Kristen


----------



## ZyxKor (Mar 21, 2007)

Craigslist rocks. Can't go wrong there.


----------



## butterflygirl (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone! These are great ideas! Hopefully we'll take off soon!


----------



## Parago (Mar 28, 2007)

Butterflygirl, I hope you don't mind me hijacking your thread but I'm in the exact same situation..

I've got my website up, business crads are printed, word of mouth is out (and boy does it help!).. now.. MY biggest problem right now is legal issues. What contracts to use, what forms to set up, what signatures to get for what, etc. Release forms and all that stuff. What's really important and what is not?


----------



## danalec99 (Mar 31, 2007)

Parago said:


> MY biggest problem right now is legal issues. What contracts to use, what forms to set up, what signatures to get for what, etc. Release forms and all that stuff. What's really important and what is not?


I've heard that [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Business-Studio-Photography-Start-Successful/dp/158115254X/ref=sr_1_8/103-2841091-1779008?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1175396903&sr=1-8"]this book[/ame] is a good investment.


----------



## guitarkid (Apr 1, 2007)

these are all great ideas and i have tried them all. i still work 8-5 everyday at the day job to pay the mortgage and utils. when i'm not working i'm working on photography. when i say work on, i mean the business end. i have the contracts, cameras, love for the art, talent, advertising, experience, some clients to help spread the word of mouth, etc....and yet.....we only get a wedding every few months. it's very upsetting. i don't have much money after the bills with the house. what little i have left i have used for lenses, backdrops, lighting, more lenses, biz cards, website hosting, office supplies, and advertising. i have put everything i have into this.....time and too much money.

i work out of the home. some people don't mind and i think others are put off by it. i can't afford a store front. i'm sure if i was right next to a movie theater or in the mall it would be a different story but who knows. currently my wife and i are having a home built so we are living with the inlaws. i have not had anywhere to meet people so the local starbucks works fine. a couple of them don't mind while a few others this year never email me back. that bothers me......and it's obvious....you're not a real business without a storefront? there are photographers making killer money and work out of their homes. it's a joke to me how they do it. 

let me talk of the advertising...i have been on the knot, and still am for some reason, just thinking that maybe some week SOMEONE will email me to hire me. there are so many people on the knot marketing themselves; makes me a drop in the ocean. IF i get an email, there is a VERY slim chance i will ever hear back from them after i reply. it's a joke. tried wedding magazines and 3 other high-profile websites based out of Chicago and yet, no gigs except for 1 every 3 months or so. our work is good and we hear nothing but great things about us and yet, rare calls or emails. 

yes, word of mouth is great and it is the best from what i have heard BUT how often does someone know someone who is getting married...really. and if they do, they may have already asked another friend and not your previous bride. i have the nice website that i spent days on getting just right for easy clean fast navigation, and it's just upsetting. i'm so worn out. i have also heard to pass your biz cards out to everyone. does this mean strangers at the mall as you walk by? or on the train? in the movie theater?  seriously...do you see yourself doing that? i think i may cancel all advertising and just pass out flyers on cars, which i hate the thought of..but it's free. what little money i make, is just enough to replenish the account for marketing to these places.  it's an endless loop and i just break even all the time. 

yes, it's true, a website is great, but it has to be seen. you need the right keywords and meta tags and proper placement. there are hundreds of photographers in my 25 mile radius....good luck beating them out. you need to be on the first page of any given search engine to be considered and most of us don't have that kind of money. 

i hate to appear to be a downer but i'm just speaking reality here. i wish you well and if you find the secret let me know. i think i may cancel ALL advertising and use what little money i have left to get new window treatments for the new home. at least i know my money will go towards something guaranteed.

good luck,
steve


----------



## Parago (Apr 1, 2007)

guitarkid said:


> these are all great ideas and i have tried them all. i still work 8-5 everyday at the day job to pay the mortgage and utils. when i'm not working i'm working on photography. when i say work on, i mean the business end. i have the contracts, cameras, love for the art, talent, advertising, experience, some clients to help spread the word of mouth, etc....and yet.....we only get a wedding every few months. it's very upsetting. i don't have much money after the bills with the house. what little i have left i have used for lenses, backdrops, lighting, more lenses, biz cards, website hosting, office supplies, and advertising. i have put everything i have into this.....time and too much money.
> 
> i work out of the home. some people don't mind and i think others are put off by it. i can't afford a store front. i'm sure if i was right next to a movie theater or in the mall it would be a different story but who knows. currently my wife and i are having a home built so we are living with the inlaws. i have not had anywhere to meet people so the local starbucks works fine. a couple of them don't mind while a few others this year never email me back. that bothers me......and it's obvious....you're not a real business without a storefront? there are photographers making killer money and work out of their homes. it's a joke to me how they do it.
> 
> ...


 
Have you thought about registering here?
149.- seems reasonable to me.


----------



## Jim Gratiot (Apr 2, 2007)

> You need to be on the first page of any given search engine to be considered and most of us don't have that kind of money.


Steve... this assumes that the only way you are driving people to your site is by having them search on Google or something. There are dozens of others ways... many of them free or almost free. I get scores of hits a day to my site and I don't concern myself much at all with meta tags, SEO and all of that other stuff (in part because Google et al are always changing their ranking rules).



> Yes, word of mouth is great and it is the best from what i have heard BUT how often does someone know someone who is getting married...really. and if they do, they may have already asked another friend and not your previous bride.


 
Then again, they may not have... there are enough success stories of successful wedding photographers out there that I'm confident that there are truly enough brides out there for everybody. It might not be easy to get 'em... but they're out there. (I mean, there are photographers who are already booking wedding gigs into 2008... do a search for "wedding photographers," look at a few dozen of the top websites, and take tons of notes.)



> There are photographers making killer money and work out of their homes. it's a joke to me how they do it.


 
One of my coaching clients doesn't even have a studio in her home... she's strictly an "on location" photographer... and in only her second year, she'll probably pull in $40,000 or more.  It really can be done.


----------



## guitarkid (Apr 21, 2007)

Jim Gratiot said:


> One of my coaching clients doesn't even have a studio in her home... she's strictly an "on location" photographer... and in only her second year, she'll probably pull in $40,000 or more. It really can be done.


 
That is amazing!  that's great for her, and only in her 2nd year!!  what i have done is cancelled all advertising and am just going to think of more creative free ways such as flyers and such.  When it happens, it happens.  I'm not relying on this as the main income yet.  Jim, you said you don't spend much time or any at all with meta tags and SEO stuff.  So you don't rely on people searching for you then....you just use your site as a place you refer people to?

thanks,
steve


----------



## neea (Apr 21, 2007)

This is what I've done... and honestly, it's worked to well. I've been contacted 3 times in the last year to do weddings. Something that 1. I never thought I'd want to do and 2. If I decided to, I'm no where near ready as far as equipment goes.

I had a webpage and my url was my name. Living in a smaller area there really isn't too much competition. I posted my info on an online business directory for the next largest town. It's been the best way to get hits so far. I had statcounter.com installed and it tells you how people are getting to your page. ie: google, yahoo.
Because my url was my name there's less of a chance of someone else being called 'Sheena Neil Photography'. 
I spent HOURS making meta tags and registering my site with google, yahoo, lycos, etc. 
I used to be first on google but right now the directory that's been so popular is ... which is fine. My sites there too.

I've thought of getting new business cards printed. I've also thought of randomly leaving them in odd places. Somewhere where someone else might accidently leave them. Bathroom counters or something and the next person who walks go by goes 'Hmm.. what's this?'

Hopefully by the end of the summer I will have started on my own 'studio'. That's if we can find a house to buy this summer. Then I really plan to hit the pavement and get myself out there.


----------



## guitarkid (Apr 21, 2007)

very interesting.  i did the same thing.  i left cards at odd places...bank counters, bathroom counters, customer service desk at jc penneys, etc.....never got a call from that stuff.  oh well.  i spent hours on the meta stuff too...not really any luck with it.  i'm laying low.  it drained me....i'm going to see what happens and try the flyers on cars thing next.  i don't like that idea but what can it hurt.  100 flyers a week is 400 a month...someone is bound to know someone who needs stuff done.


----------



## brighteyesphotos (Apr 21, 2007)

Parago said:


> I've got my website up, business crads are printed, word of mouth is out (and boy does it help!).. now.. MY biggest problem right now is legal issues. What contracts to use, what forms to set up, what signatures to get for what, etc. Release forms and all that stuff. What's really important and what is not?


 
This book is also a great book to have for legal forms. It comes with a CD with all of the forms on it saved in several forms. You can pull up, say the .doc version, edit the contract to fit your situation better, fill in the blanks, and print. [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Business-Legal-Forms-Photographers-CD-ROM/dp/158115206X/ref=pd_sim_b_2/104-6570466-9099913?ie=UTF8&qid=1175396903&sr=1-8[/ame]


----------

